# Poison Dart Frog breeder in Ontario?



## YouLosePayUp (Sep 12, 2005)

I need links to any and all dart frog breeders in Ontario or Canada if they ship.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Bry (Sep 12, 2005)

Check out www.dendroboard.com, they have a list of links to different breeders...some might ship to Canada or may actually be located there. Also, look around in the forums, I'm sure there are Canadian members who have produced darts.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 12, 2005)

Mark Pepper is well known, although I do not remember his website addy, he is in Ontario


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Sep 12, 2005)

Loads of help you are Martin lol jk 

I know you would help more if you had more info I'll try and search his name maybe I'll get a hit.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 12, 2005)

on www.ssnakess.com there are some people selling dart frogs on the classifieds, such as this one:

http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73797

Hope this helps,
Mori


----------

